# Storage and questions



## Athan123 (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi everybody , I have readed during a lot of time about caffe storage but yet I don´t have a clear grasp about how make it.

I try to explain my doubt. I always buy packet lavazza 2,2 Lb in my country Spain here sell only that size . I recived 4 days ago my packet lavazza gold selection .

I take 2 caffe per day abaut 20 gr per day, at month are 600 gr ,so I want storage the best possible way. I was thinking in purcharse this : https://www.amazon.es/Aitsite-Selladora-Envasadora-automático-Verduras/dp/B07QHVXFR5?ref_=s9_apbd_orecs_hd_bw_b2MXy8F&pf_rd_r=EEVBBC22PXKM6WD6Q3SW&pf_rd_p=5faee4bc-adf9-5d95-ab99-75afbd345d94&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-10&pf_rd_t=BROWSE&pf_rd_i=2165441031 for the frezzer. So I am not how manage this , I take coffe in the morning . How I do this? How many packets need I make for the major conservation ?. I try to explain my question . If I make vacuum packets of 200 gr ( 5 packets) so I would have get off one packet of my freezer before sleep arround 11pm until 7am , is it right? I have readed the beans it needs to be unfreeze for them are use correctly. But if I made 200gr packes I would need 10 days for finish so Have I to made a small packet? or can I store those 200 gr in some of my own containers that I have ? I sent a picture of my containers , the black containers the problem it is more big ( 500gr).

I am worried by the date of my lavazza coffe , maybe it woukd be necesary to make too many protocols about storage of Lavazza gold selection coffe why I dont buy the coffe in a shop packet 250 gr with the perfect roast date for consum, but it is a pitty my lavazza caffe it is lost the propertys for bad storage . so I do not know what to do .

I attach the images.

*I want to apologize for my English just wish my text can be understand clearly.*

Best


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi,

I'm not the most experienced but I think you're over thinking it. I would get a good storage canister, say an Airscape one and take out 250g beans. Freeze the rest in 250g-ish portions. When you're about to run out, take out a freezer bag. I'm not sure if you need any special freezer storage, maybe someone can answer that.

I would also search 'freezing beans' in the 'search' function of this forum. Lots of information there.

Airscape canister storage:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Storage-Canister-Container-Preserves/dp/B06Y2KQ77S/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=airscape&qid=1589396374&sr=8-2


----------

